# HELP new to this and my fish just laid eggs



## sharevic (Jul 25, 2008)

What do i do I have jewel cichlids and i just notice they laid a whole bunch of eggs. They seem to be protecting them but is that enough?? i only have one tank so the option of taking them out is a no go, also need details as in how long they stay as eggs, what to feed them if they survive, pretty much all the details as i said very new to this just started a tank maybe 2 weeks ago... thanks  :-?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What size tank is this?

What else is in the tank?

They will protect the eggs, your main concern will be with the other fish involved, as they can become quite aggressive when guarding a clutch.

Also, was the tank fully cycled before you added fish?


----------



## sharevic (Jul 25, 2008)

hey the tank is 50 gallons i have 2 electric yellows libidocromis, a red peacock, electric blue & 2 jewels. well not sure if it had a full cycle i had them maybe 3 weeks at the max and a week before i put any fish in... i noticed today they took all the eggs and put them inside a boat i have in fish tank. So u have any ideas for what i can do?? i would really like to see the lil guys hatch


----------



## hook848 (Nov 12, 2002)

Hi sharevic,

I'm in the same boat you are. If you want to keep the fry in the tank the other fish will have to go. I'm new to fry myself, mine just hatched. 

Search for "Food for Fry" in the forum's Library, that's what I'm following.

You can see my fry here. 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=169483

I hope this helps.


----------

